# Doncaster Show



## hungrydiscus (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi, 

Are these events cash only or are our 'plastic' friends allowed?

Cheers,
Nick


----------



## KnattyDreadHead (Oct 14, 2013)

There are usually ATM's there, but they run out of cash quick enough so you're better off to bring cash with you


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Hobby breeders only take cash, they're not a business.
I believe the businesses that go may have a card machine with them but it's not guaranteed.


----------



## PKNEC (Jul 4, 2014)

*Carpets*

Hi all, hoping to make my first trip to Doncaster and would like to know if the more well known breeders of carpet pythons will be there e.g. UK pythons,precision(Webb1) etc.as well as hobby breeders.
Or is there a list of breeders that are attending?
Thanks,
Paul


----------



## MoreliaUK (Aug 16, 2010)

I do not think UK Pythons will be there. Webb1 has been very quiet as of late and I was told he was not at Kempton which is unusual. Maybe drop him a PM or Facebook him to find out if he will be there I imagine that there will be a few others with a selection of carpet pythons such as this guy:-

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snake-classifieds/1049371-carpet-python-sale-new-prices.html


----------

